# Auto Finesse Radiance



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi

As anyone used this as yet. I've had a search and cannot find any real life reviews/experience of this.

Has anyone used this and is it worth a punt as £23??

Cheers

Raymond


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

from polished bliss 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-radiance-cat13.html

Adds protection:	Yes
Application method:	By hand only
Reflectivity:	Reflectivity 3/5
Glossiness:	Glossiness 5/5
Richness:	Richness 5/5
Flake pop:	Flake pop 3/5
Slickness:	Slickness 4/5
Beading:	Beading 4/5
Durability:	2 months +
Recommended for:	All paint types and colours


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks overkill - Did read this earlier.

As with all things - real life user experience or user reviews always help me make up my mind .

Should may have made that clearer, thanks anyway.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

50% off Auto Finesse Radiance at Polished Bliss at the mo
£11.50 delivered for a 500ml bottle :thumb:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/special-offers-auto-finesse-radiance.html


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Used it at the weekend on half the roof with Sams Detailing Hybird sealant. 

It applied and removed effortlessly. Initial beading is pretty decent too. The finish is pretty decent too but I used it over a base of AF Tripple so that will have contributed.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it. Super easy to apply and efortless removal. Beads really nice. Nice look...
And smells good also.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> 50% off Auto Finesse Radiance at Polished Bliss at the mo
> £11.50 delivered for a 500ml bottle :thumb:
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/special-offers-auto-finesse-radiance.html


Out of stock


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Washing the car today has shown both AF radiance and sams detailing hybrid sealant have lasted about 2 months on the roof on a base of AF tripple so less than ideal but made for a very glossy and easy to use combo.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I used this for the first time recently (after using Tripple) on patches of my car and found that the beading was very poor, almost non-existant.

In fact, I did a video to show this, as after applying it in patches (due to having bodywork done to the car and therefore needing to polish out leftover wet sanding and overspray marks in areas of the car) it rained and the resultant lack of beading in areas coated with Auto Finesse Radiance was immediately obvious Vs the Sonax BSD on the rest of the car.

Video shown below. You can see the stripe where the bumper meets the rear wing and also a rectangle below that on the bumper. These are the areas where Radiance was applied. The rest of the car has a quick coating of BSD, which is older than the freshly applied Radiance.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Strange you had this experience. I’m on my second month with radiance now. And have found the beading to be rather good. Deffo flagging now though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Used it in a few panels now and initial beading has always been pretty decent. 

Still can't really get to last more than 2-3 months before I feel it needs reapplying but very pleased with its performance upto then.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

MBRuss said:


> I used this for the first time recently (after using Tripple) on patches of my car and found that the beading was very poor, almost non-existant.
> 
> In fact, I did a video to show this, as after applying it in patches (due to having bodywork done to the car and therefore needing to polish out leftover wet sanding and overspray marks in areas of the car) it rained and the resultant lack of beading in areas coated with Auto Finesse Radiance was immediately obvious Vs the Sonax BSD on the rest of the car.
> 
> ...


I found this too,water behaviour was very poor.lovely to use but was more of a glaze rather than a lsp

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Can auto finesse glisten (spray wax) be applied on to off radiance? Or are they both the same thing, a liquid wax?


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

burtz said:


> Can auto finesse glisten (spray wax) be applied on to off radiance? Or are they both the same thing, a liquid wax?


I often use radiance as a quick wax and for a liquid wax its solid in terms of gloss and does last a good two months which for a cream wax is solid! also will use on top of either tripple or Ultra glaze to get a great finish!

Water behavior isn't going to compare to the spray products these days but I would say I prefer the finish(Gloss/warmth) and that's dependent on opinion and your paint finish. whats your primary concern finish or water..

And yes top with glisten after a wash, glisten is a spray wax with a few weeks life again a nice gloss, and great way to keep Radiance lasting longer.


----------

